# If you thought Coca-Cola were taking the mick with Dasani........



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

It's a real "product" - not to be confused with their April fools of a few years ago.
Guinness branded water.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

What a horrible thought!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> View attachment 29045
> 
> It's a real "product" - not to be confused with their April fools of a few years ago.
> Guinness branded water.


So this is beer flavored water?


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Howard said:


> So this is beer flavored water?


No, it's just water.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> No, it's just water.


So why is it in a Guiness glass?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

This is like something that would have been done at Guantanamo a few years ago.

DH


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

At least it isn't in a plastic bottle. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I knew a man who drank water once but he died.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> I knew a man who drank water once but he died.


He drank too much of it?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. There are a whole lot of bottled waters out there, being hawked by schmucks gullible enough to buy them...and Guinness Clear is but one of them. As for me, give me my Fiji Water....or the stuff I draw from our kitchen faucet and I'll take my Guinness dark!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

https://adage.com/creativity/work/guinness-clear/970891


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't imagine a Six Nations crowd drinking water, I really can't.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I still haven’t wrapped my mind around how the booze crazed crowds are going to be managed at the Qatar World Cup.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Riot squads?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

SG_67 said:


>


This is from the great unwashed aka the horse punchers. No drink involved


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Man, you punch my horse (or dog) and you're goin' DOWN.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Man, you punch my horse (or dog) and you're goin' DOWN.


He did go down. 
https://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/oct/24/newcastle-fan-jailed-punching-police-horse-rogerson


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

excellent


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

derum said:


> He did go down.
> https://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/oct/24/newcastle-fan-jailed-punching-police-horse-rogerson


The sentence should have been more severe...cruelty to animals is no small thing! In addition to his jail term, that jackass should be banned for life from attending any future sporting events. He is not fit to be around other people!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And forbidden beer!


----------



## Nellie Lee (Apr 20, 2019)

That's true.


----------

